# Canaan Mountain and White Wave, Southern Utah...Sept 15-16



## LittleMike

I'll be heading to the top of Canaan Mountain to visit the White Wave September 15th-16th if anyone would like to come. It's a virtually unknown, little explored area full of photographic opportunities like I have never seen before. I've only been there once before on a day hike, and am anxious to do an overnighter. 

Here's what I got last time, mid-day, and only travelling to the one landmark:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/244978-ever-heard-white-wave.html


----------



## kalaman

today we've eupdated our blog with the most beautiful hike we did, so far, in the Southwest, Water Canyon and White Domes.
You can find a full description with photos, videos and a link to EveryTrail : 06 April 2014




2014-04-06 Hurricane - Kanab by Kalamans Travel, on Flickr




2014-04-06 Hurricane - Kanab by Kalamans Travel, on Flickr




2014-04-06 Hurricane - Kanab by Kalamans Travel, on Flickr




2014-04-06 Hurricane - Kanab by Kalamans Travel, on Flickr




2014-04-06 Hurricane - Kanab by Kalamans Travel, on Flickr




2014-04-06 Hurricane - Kanab by Kalamans Travel, on Flickr


----------



## sonicbuffalo

My Mother lives in St. George, Utah....I'm gonna have to get out there for a week or two to take some beautiful pictures like those here.  Have you been to Bryce?  I have seen some photos of it and they are breathtaking.


----------

